# Front Large Heki Leaking and blowing a gale



## tattytony

My 3 week old Autotrail Frontier Comanche is blowing a gale in from the front heki and also blowing in water when its raining when you get over 30mph :twisted: 

Has anyone come across this problem :?: 

Chelston Motorhomes have had it in today for repair but could not find a fault, so have said it might need a spoiler fitted in front of the heki, surley if this is needed then Autotrail will have done this at manufacture :roll: 

Any Thoughts Welcome Please


----------



## Rapide561

*Roof*

Hi

How did Chelston test it? To simulate rainfall and driving at 30 mph would need a hosepipe on fairly high pressure on a stationary vehicle.

I would supervise the testing - go on the roof and squirt at the base of the Heki - similating rain water hitting the area as the vehicle moves forward.

Russell


----------



## Christine600

My MH has a large front Heki and I never heard any gale or saw any showers indoors. 

If you like you could photo the details of how it's fitted and I'll do the same and you can compare...

PS! On my MH I found water leaking under the bathroom cupboard whenever I washed my hands. It was an easy fix - just tighten where the water pipe joined the fitting.


----------



## tattytony

The thing is the rain and wind is coming in the back of the heki 8O :?


----------



## Rapide561

*Heki*

Hi

I do get some breeze through mine when I am on the move or when it is very windy.

I have just opened the roof light (Dometic) and can't see how water would get in at the rear. It looks like a double wall system, so if one wall was penetrated by water, the water would then drain away through some drain holes between the first and second wall.

Russell

PS - looking at that has reminded me how dirty the roof is!


----------



## locovan

Tony Lindilou had a problem with hers.
When they fitted the Heki they tightened it down to much with the srews this made a distortion (a dip where the water laid and came inside) and the Heiki was taken off and re fitted the sealant needed to be redone then. Just wondered if it was something like that :wink:
hers came in from the back where the dip was and the water collected


----------



## Addie

We had a similar problem with our rear Heki.

The problem was the black rubber seal was missing where the rooflight closes against the plastic frame. If it wasn't for the fact we have two on our van we probably wouldn't have spotted it.

As the one on the front is glued in and there is no sign of adhesive on the rear I don't think has ever been there. I'm not sure if the seal is fitted during fitting or at the factory. 

I can't see the dealer missing it but I don't know how else to explain the blowing and leaking.


----------



## tattytony

*Your advice please re:- Leaking Heki*

I have a 4 week old Autotrail Comanche 2011 Model, During our recent trip to the Lincoln show we noticed a large amount or air coming in from the front Heki, I called Chelston to first be told that it is normal  NO WAY I said so they asked to see the van Monday. On the way back from the show it was raining and not just the wind but rain was comming in so on Monday I explained this to Chelston and they thought it might be the heki not fitted properly, this however was not the case so no fault found 8O

Now after speaking to Autotrail they say due to gas regulations they only seal 1/2 the heki around the front edge :? so there is air flow, they also said they had not heard of this before :evil: they must have as Chelston have said they have dealt with this recently on other vans :roll:

Solution: Chelston are suggesting either a spoiler in front of the heki to try to deflect the wind and prevent the back of the heki lifting and letting rain in or sealing the heki all round but having to put another vent into the van further back with a mushroom cover on the roof and a grill under the cupboard above the hob with the ducting running up through the cupboard boxed in 

I suppose my question would be what you all do :?:


----------



## wakk44

Hi Tony,

Sounds like Autotrail are fitting vented heki skylights on their new vans.I changed our extractor fan for a mini heki rooflight and had the choice of vented or non-vented which is self explanatory.

If the manufacturer has to fit the vented type because of new gas regulations which cause it to leak then it is a design fault and their problem to sort out,not what you want on a brand new m/home. :x 

I would leave it to the dealer and manufacturer to come to a solution,I have no doubt they will rectify it between them,I wonder if Autotrail will recall their new models with the same rooflight fitment.


----------



## Addie

Not just you it seems Tony:

www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-114182-.html


----------



## tattytony

Addie said:


> Not just you it seems Tony:
> 
> www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-114182-.html


That was my first post Addie :wink:


----------



## Addie

tattytony said:


> Addie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not just you it seems Tony:
> 
> www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-114182-.html
> 
> 
> 
> That was my first post Addie :wink:
Click to expand...

You should continue / respond to your original thread - it helps other posters who arrive at your original post from search / google as you've posted the 'solution' in a different thread to the 'problem' 

Maybe ask a mod to merge threads? 

I thought I was having Deja-vu!


----------



## wakk44

Addie said:


> Maybe ask a mod to merge threads?


Thanks Addie,good suggestion,: 

Have merged them,it tidies things up a bit and keeps the topic in the same thread. :wink:


----------



## tattytony

I could do with your thoughts out there about what option you all might opt for please :!:


----------



## Christine600

tattytony said:


> I could do with your thoughts out there about what option you all might opt for please :!:


I'd ask to see the vent they would put trough the cupboard. If it's small and not obtrusive I'd seal the heki and get the vent. But if the vent did not please me or took too much cupboard space then I'd try out one or more spoilers and such.

I would also look at the heki to see if I could come up with an even better idea but then I think such fiddling is fun. :roll:


----------



## tattytony

Chelston Motorhomes have said before they fit the mushroom vent they will seal the front heki all round and give us the vehicle back to test drive and make sure we are happy that no draft is comming in before they cut a hole in the roof to fit the other vent seems fair to me


----------



## rosalan

My own inclination would be to lean on the manufacturers. You have a new vehicle and should expect it to be water-tight.
This must come under the heading of unfit for purpose, whatever excuses they offer about air/gas issues.
I am so sorry for you, having a new toy that is flawed takes away some of the joy.
I do think this is a case for stamping up and down a bit!
Alan


----------



## tattytony

Alan I have already stamped but as a legal point and safety they need to vent the cab as these vans no longer have a flue fitted so this leaves me making the choice or if I hand it back as not fit for purpose all they will offer is same resolution but the vent fitted where they want not where I want it, also a solution given today of the vent fitted under the cupboard above the hob means that we will not even see it ( I hope) :roll:


----------



## Rapide561

*Leak*

Hi

I agree with Alan. Whilst "fit for purpose" might include the high level ventilation, surely raining in "is not fit for purpose".

Autotrail should have a fundamental - ie - water tight-ness (is there such a word) correct before releasing the vans for sale.

Russell


----------



## spatz1

tattytony said:


> Chelston Motorhomes have said before they fit the mushroom vent they will seal the front heki all round and give us the vehicle back to test drive and make sure we are happy that no draft is comming in before they cut a hole in the roof to fit the other vent seems fair to me


why not let them seal it all around as it probably should be and rather than a hole in the roof put it in the step well or low down where everyone else has it :idea:


----------



## Rapide561

*Vent*

Hi

I think there has to be both high and low level fixed ventilation to comply with the EC 1646 or what ever it is.

Russell


----------



## spatz1

*Re: Vent*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I think there has to be both high and low level fixed ventilation to comply with the EC 1646 or what ever it is.
> 
> Russell


surely its got one of the smaller vents with the big fan in ??? Although sealed , i got the impression they let air in via the cut outs in the "lid" ..

lets also remember if there is a specific regulation suggesting a vent at high level,there will be a specific size stipulated... i cant see how leaving a rubber strip out of a roof seal could possibly be a n accurate adherement to such a regulation :?: :?:


----------



## tattytony

*Re: Vent*



spatz1 said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I think there has to be both high and low level fixed ventilation to comply with the EC 1646 or what ever it is.
> 
> Russell
> 
> 
> 
> surely its got one of the smaller vents with the big fan in ??? Although sealed , i got the impression they let air in via the cut outs in the "lid" ..
> 
> lets also remember if there is a specific regulation suggesting a vent at high level,there will be a specific size stipulated... i cant see how leaving a rubber strip out of a roof seal could possibly be a n accurate adherement to such a regulation :?: :?:
Click to expand...

Yes this is the case as for leaving out bits, that I am not sure but there must be high level ventilation and all new autotrails no longer have a flue so a vented heki is their answer not mine :roll:


----------



## richardsnow

I have just come back from a trip in our new Autotrail Excel and found a cold draft down my neck!

Had my good lady walk about while moving to locate the sourse of the draft and she tells me that the main (front and just behind driver) Heiki is very drafty but ALSO the two rear smaller roof vents are drafty too.

This makes me wonder why the front Heiki can not be made air tight and leave the rear ones to provide ventilation which hopefully would not affect the occupants of the cab? 

Is there a simple way of sealing the air out when it is closed and still allow it to open on site?

As someone else said, if there are specific regulations surely they must give an accurate size requirement of vent and not rely an a gap that may or may not be very efficient in the roof light?


----------



## tattytony

richardsnow said:


> I have just come back from a trip in our new Autotrail Excel and found a cold draft down my neck!
> 
> Had my good lady walk about while moving to locate the sourse of the draft and she tells me that the main (front and just behind driver) Heiki is very drafty but ALSO the two rear smaller roof vents are drafty too.
> 
> This makes me wonder why the front Heiki can not be made air tight and leave the rear ones to provide ventilation which hopefully would not affect the occupants of the cab?
> 
> Is there a simple way of sealing the air out when it is closed and still allow it to open on site?
> 
> As someone else said, if there are specific regulations surely they must give an accurate size requirement of vent and not rely an a gap that may or may not be very efficient in the roof light?


I have had this out with autotrail on the phone for the last few weeks and the vented heki is not a guestimate but fairly accurate according to them and dometic.

As I had my van converted to 4 seater by autotrail to accommodate our daughter in the rear when travelling, with the draft it is now too cold for her to travel thus making the van not fit for purpose, tomorrow I will be making a few calls to try and return our new MH for a refund. :twisted:


----------



## richardsnow

tattytony said:


> richardsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just come back from a trip in our new Autotrail Excel and found a cold draft down my neck!
> 
> Had my good lady walk about while moving to locate the sourse of the draft and she tells me that the main (front and just behind driver) Heiki is very drafty but ALSO the two rear smaller roof vents are drafty too.
> 
> This makes me wonder why the front Heiki can not be made air tight and leave the rear ones to provide ventilation which hopefully would not affect the occupants of the cab?
> 
> Is there a simple way of sealing the air out when it is closed and still allow it to open on site?
> 
> As someone else said, if there are specific regulations surely they must give an accurate size requirement of vent and not rely an a gap that may or may not be very efficient in the roof light?
> 
> 
> 
> I have had this out with autotrail on the phone for the last few weeks and the vented heki is not a guestimate but fairly accurate according to them and dometic.
> 
> As I had my van converted to 4 seater by autotrail to accommodate our daughter in the rear when travelling, with the draft it is now too cold for her to travel thus making the van not fit for purpose, tomorrow I will be making a few calls to try and return our new MH for a refund. :twisted:
Click to expand...

Like you we have a half dinette at extra cost which will suffer from cold drafts quite badly. Please post again as to how you get on with a solution. I still think a sealed front Heiki and 2 unsealed rear vents would be more than enough ventilation............ but we shall see?


----------



## tattytony

richardsnow said:


> tattytony said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> richardsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just come back from a trip in our new Autotrail Excel and found a cold draft down my neck!
> 
> Had my good lady walk about while moving to locate the sourse of the draft and she tells me that the main (front and just behind driver) Heiki is very drafty but ALSO the two rear smaller roof vents are drafty too.
> 
> This makes me wonder why the front Heiki can not be made air tight and leave the rear ones to provide ventilation which hopefully would not affect the occupants of the cab?
> 
> Is there a simple way of sealing the air out when it is closed and still allow it to open on site?
> 
> As someone else said, if there are specific regulations surely they must give an accurate size requirement of vent and not rely an a gap that may or may not be very efficient in the roof light?
> 
> 
> 
> I have had this out with autotrail on the phone for the last few weeks and the vented heki is not a guestimate but fairly accurate according to them and dometic.
> 
> As I had my van converted to 4 seater by autotrail to accommodate our daughter in the rear when travelling, with the draft it is now too cold for her to travel thus making the van not fit for purpose, tomorrow I will be making a few calls to try and return our new MH for a refund. :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like you we have a half dinette at extra cost which will suffer from cold drafts quite badly. Please post again as to how you get on with a solution. I still think a sealed front Heiki and 2 unsealed rear vents would be more than enough ventilation............ but we shall see?
Click to expand...

The solution offered to me was seal the front heki and fit a mushroom vent half way down the van through a cupboard hidden, but as of today the seal for the heki is unavaliable to autotrail and dometic so they cant seal it till later in the year november time.

As we are due away to france in half term (next week) its not acceptable to us hence my anger, we didnt buy a £70,000 van to freeze when driving it, if I wanted a vehicle with lots of air I would have got a Fiat 125 

I will keep it posted about results, I would love PM's from anyone with this fault so I can keep a record as a group may also get enough together to have a recall done :wink:


----------



## richardsnow

*Re: Vent*



tattytony said:


> spatz1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I think there has to be both high and low level fixed ventilation to comply with the EC 1646 or what ever it is.
> 
> Russell
> 
> 
> 
> surely its got one of the smaller vents with the big fan in ??? Although sealed , i got the impression they let air in via the cut outs in the "lid" ..
> 
> lets also remember if there is a specific regulation suggesting a vent at high level,there will be a specific size stipulated... i cant see how leaving a rubber strip out of a roof seal could possibly be a n accurate adherement to such a regulation :?: :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes this is the case as for leaving out bits, that I am not sure but there must be high level ventilation and all new autotrails no longer have a flue so a vented heki is their answer not mine :roll:
Click to expand...

Where was this flue in older vans that is referred to? My old Compass had all the usual drop vents, a heater WITH its own flue and a hob/oven with no flue. Now I still have a gas hob/oven as before and no gas heater as it is diesel.


----------



## tattytony

*Re: Vent*



richardsnow said:


> tattytony said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spatz1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I think there has to be both high and low level fixed ventilation to comply with the EC 1646 or what ever it is.
> 
> Russell
> 
> 
> 
> surely its got one of the smaller vents with the big fan in ??? Although sealed , i got the impression they let air in via the cut outs in the "lid" ..
> 
> lets also remember if there is a specific regulation suggesting a vent at high level,there will be a specific size stipulated... i cant see how leaving a rubber strip out of a roof seal could possibly be a n accurate adherement to such a regulation :?: :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes this is the case as for leaving out bits, that I am not sure but there must be high level ventilation and all new autotrails no longer have a flue so a vented heki is their answer not mine :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where was this flue in older vans that is referred to? My old Compass had all the usual drop vents, a heater WITH its own flue and a hob/oven with no flue. Now I still have a gas hob/oven as before and no gas heater as it is diesel.
Click to expand...

If you don't have gas heating or boiler then I fail to see why they put a vented heki on your van, perhaps you could call Paul at AT to find out :wink:


----------



## jud

hi tattytony. mine is the same m/h only different name cheyenne 840d the rear heki is side on not like the front . heki's are designed to breath but any heki fitted side on needs a spoiler because the hinges are on the side not the front to stop the rain and wind . had ours on now for a couple of years with no problem with rain and dirt going on the island bed . jud


----------



## Andysam

I haven't looked recently but we suffered with a windy Remis rooflight in our (spits in disgust) Autocruise. I looked up the Remis website against the model and discovered that although they manufactured a motorhome specific rooflight the caravan model was fitted to the AC.

Just something that might be worth checking.


----------



## richardsnow

Andysam said:


> I haven't looked recently but we suffered with a windy Remis rooflight in our (spits in disgust) Autocruise. I looked up the Remis website against the model and discovered that although they manufactured a motorhome specific rooflight the caravan model was fitted to the AC.
> 
> Just something that might be worth checking.


I have sent an email to AT to see what response I get....more later!

As a matter on interest what is the difference between a caravan and motorhome model?


----------



## jud

*Re: Vent*



tattytony said:


> spatz1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I think there has to be both high and low level fixed ventilation to comply with the EC 1646 or what ever it is.
> 
> Russell
> 
> 
> 
> surely its got one of the smaller vents with the big fan in ??? Although sealed , i got the impression they let air in via the cut outs in the "lid" ..
> 
> lets also remember if there is a specific regulation suggesting a vent at high level,there will be a specific size stipulated... i cant see how leaving a rubber strip out of a roof seal could possibly be a n accurate adherement to such a regulation :?: :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes this is the case as for leaving out bits, that I am not sure but there must be high level ventilation and all new autotrails no longer have a flue so a vented heki is their answer not mine :roll:
Click to expand...

hi tattytony. ours is a 2008 model with no flue so someone is giving you wrong information putting heki.s side on is a bad design fault on behalf of a/t and any other manufacturer who fit.s them this way see photo for our spoiler and we have no problem.jud


----------



## tattytony

Jud, my heki's are are not side on they are long side forward and leak at rear of heki :wink:


----------



## richardsnow

Looks like your rubber seal might go all the way round on your Heki?

Mine only goes round the front and about one third of the way on each side. If yours does go all the way round then that is what I want I think! Incidently our vent has hinges at the front so at least that bit is ok!


----------



## tattytony

richardsnow said:


> Looks like your rubber seal might go all the way round on your Heki?
> 
> Mine only goes round the front and about one third of the way on each side. If yours does go all the way round then that is what I want I think! Incidently our vent has hinges at the front so at least that bit is ok!


Same as yours seal around 1/3 of the whole heki the rest will be done tuesday as its is still supposed to be in that day for the seal as AT sent the seal to Chelston on Thursday


----------



## Losos

I would like to know if there is one single converter or MH manufacturer who really understands Heiki roof windows.

WYVERN LEISURE of Yeovil made an absolute pigs ear of the one they laughably said they had fitted to my van, and I don't think there is any firm in England who know how to fit them.

It is ESSENTIAL that the base sits on a flat surface, that means that if there are any ribs or curves in the roof then a bigger cut out must be made and filled with a totally flat sheet and the Heiki fitted to that.

In my case the muppets had just squirted filler under the huge gaps between the roof and the underside of the Heiki, water came in from day one and I had to sort it as it was obvious that WYVERN LEISURE didn't have a clue. 

As yours is already fitted the only thing you can do is go round the entire apperture with yet more filler, wait for it to dry and then place a layer of gaffer tape over and finally paint the entire roof to window frame area wiith smooth Hammerite, even this will not last for ever and will need doing again in five or six years.

You only need to look at the Heiki frame to see that to get a good seal it must be fitted on a flat surfice.


----------



## richardsnow

Just received a reply back from Auto Trail re my draughty Heki which is far from satisfactory as follows:- 

Dear Richard

I am sorry that you have this issue with your, unfortunately we have to comply with certain European directives, in this case EN721for ventilation, this covers all fixed ventilation and it is irrespective of what heaters or other appliances are fitted to a vehicle and we have to meet this regulation to get type approval for our vehicles, we do a calculation to confirm how much air movement is required.

Unfortunately at this moment in time we are unable to offer a modification to the existing arrangement without compromising the high level ventilation requirement.

I am sorry I am unable to assist in this instance.

Regards

Paul Boulton


Not sure which way to go now, any ideas would be helpful please.


----------



## tattytony

richardsnow said:


> Just received a reply back from Auto Trail re my draughty Heki which is far from satisfactory as follows:-
> 
> Dear Richard
> 
> I am sorry that you have this issue with your, unfortunately we have to comply with certain European directives, in this case EN721for ventilation, this covers all fixed ventilation and it is irrespective of what heaters or other appliances are fitted to a vehicle and we have to meet this regulation to get type approval for our vehicles, we do a calculation to confirm how much air movement is required.
> 
> Unfortunately at this moment in time we are unable to offer a modification to the existing arrangement without compromising the high level ventilation requirement.
> 
> I am sorry I am unable to assist in this instance.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Paul Boulton
> 
> Not sure which way to go now, any ideas would be helpful please.


PM on its way


----------



## erneboy

Interesting.

I would take the approach that you have no objection to ventilation but that ventilation does not have to equal drafts which make the Motorhome unusable at times. 

After all they could satisfy the requirement for ventilation by leaving holes in the roof but presumably they don't do it that way because they know for sure that would render the Motorhome unfit for purpose. 

I would point out that their method of providing the required ventilation does meet the need but it does so in a way which renders the Motorhome unfit for it's purpose in some circumstances. 

One of the design criteria in a Motorhome is that it using it's own heating it must be able to maintain a certain temperature when the outside temperature is much lower. I believe these high and low figures are a set standard. Their method of ventilation prevents your Motorhome from meeting this requirement, this confirms that it's unfit for purpose.

It might be worth asking them what the design criteria they use are in respect of this requirement. Also ask if this requirement applies when moving as well as when parked.

Someone else will know more about this, Alan.


Edit: Personally I would be on the roof with some clear silicone filling the offending holes. As long as you have a Co2 detector there will not be a problem. I take the view that the amount of ventilation you get varies wildly depending on wind strength and direction. All the Motorhomes I have had have seemed to me to be over ventilated in some circumstances. I have never baulked at blocking off some of the worst drafts.


----------



## wooly

Hi, you can buy a 5m length of the seal from these people, http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/stock/Seitz/heki-rooflights/ this subject came up a few years ago. If you search through the various versions of the Heki you will find it listed, not necesarily in the HEKI 2 but I understand that the seal fits all, I thought about fitting the seal in just the front half to stop the noise but still give some ventilation.
Michael


----------



## Andysam

richardsnow said:


> As a matter on interest what is the difference between a caravan and motorhome model?


The caravan model allowed more air to enter whilst the motorhome was in use. The kids would sit on the dinette with the Eber running and still be under a blanket. When stationary you could feel a draft of air entering when you held your hand up to it.

Due to the skilful fitting by Autocruise (now Bentley) it leaked a steady drip in the rain. Many dealers visits, a spoiler and many tubes of sikafix and also a factory trip (at my expense!) failed to cure it.

Just one of my many gripes with Marquis and Autocruise (now Bentley)


----------



## tattytony

My MH is back at AutoTrail now for them to investigate and hopefully resolve the issues with the draft, leaks and even the hail coming in


----------



## richardsnow

I gave up with both the dealers and AutoTrail as they were hiding behind the new "regulations" etc, etc, etc!!!!!!!!!

I just went ahead and purchased a 5m length of new seal from

http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/stock/Seitz/heki-rooflights/

and shared it with another disatissfied customer with a similar problem.

Used it in all weathers and I can honestly say it was money well spent and all is ok now and it works a dream!


----------



## zulurita

I do hope it gets sorted Tony.

Went in our new mh today and there are no leaks evident over the bed or lounge area. I know it isn't moving but the wind and rain has been awful.


----------



## hbspc

*sounds like seal has gone,*

remove screw cap covers inside van, remove blind facia, get some to spray outside and see where its coming in


----------



## tattytony

*Re: sounds like seal has gone,*



hbspc said:


> remove screw cap covers inside van, remove blind facia, get some to spray outside and see where its coming in


There is no seal so we know where thanks


----------



## DJP

Hi tattytony
Do you drive the van with the bedroom door open or closed?
If it you drive with it open and have the toilet door closed then the draft will come in from the bedroom. There is the rear Heki over the bed with its ventilation plus there are vents in the floor for the boiler. 

Try driving it with the bedroom door closed. We actually filled in the gap over the door (being vertically challenged the height was not a problem). We noticed the draft to the cab reduced significantly. We also fitted the blanking plate (Fiat call it an Ornament) to the chassis just by the gas locker. The opening there is a very loose, floppy rubber grille acting as a 1 way valve which is there to help extract the cab air (When used as a white van man) The air comes in via the heater and screen vents and neds to go out somewhere, hence the vent. But we don't need it as the cab is not sealed off from the load area. This vent also sucks out the warm air from the heater! You will also find a cold draught coming from the seat belt entry points on the door pillars. A simple seat belt comfort pad wrapped around the belt and pushed into the seat belt outlet from the pillar helps a lot. The seat belt still works with this in place. Just behind the front seats between the cab and the habitation area there is a massive void under the floor. This can be filled with loft insulation. Again it helps. If there are vents in the door frame (curved bit) then some white duct tape over them will also help.
As far as the Heki leaking, I assume it is closing and locking down? If not locked down then the wind may be lifting it ever so slightly allowing the rain under? Just a thought, apologies if I am suggesting the obvious. 
Is it a 2012 model or 2011? The heating layout is different. The 2012 is much better. I did a mod to my van and gave the drawing to Auto Trail and it appears they have adopted it for 2012 model Comanche. 
I hope you get it sorted, it is a great van!


----------



## Sloany

Hi Tony, i picked up my brand new van on Friday and its nearly as noisey and draughty as just having a hole in the roof. Kids were freezing cold in the back of the van and it was difficult to hear them talking on the motorway. Anyway, found this thread straight away and i have ordered a vented seal as i dont even have one on my Heki 4  Thanks to all of you for a quick solution as i loved my new van but that thing was driving me mad.

Dave


----------



## Mrplodd

So if rain etc is coming in through a roof hatch/window fitted by the manufacturers I wonder what their reaction would be to damaged fixtures a fittings, caused by water ingres,s that you have written proof they are aware of ??? Could be an interesting question to ask.

Seems like a very poor state of affairs to me!!!

My 2003 Dakota seems to be a MUCH better put together vehicle than the current crop!!! A sign of the manufacturer continually trying to cut costs perhaps??


----------



## tattytony

:UPDATE: 

Taken a bit of time to sort but not due to Chelston, but Autotrail had my MH for a month to resolve the leak and that was all fixed. 

As for Chelston they have bent over backwards in getting this resolved including clearing up the the mess and damage left by Autotrail on its return after the Heki Repair. 

The resolution from AT was to fit a larger vent in the shower room for the extra air flow and double seal the front heki and 80% of the rear one thus stopping the draught and rain, this we found when testing it about a month ago, so a warmer and dryer van to drive. 

So again I would like to extend my thanks to Alex, Martyn and the rest of the team at Chelston for getting this all done for us :wink:


----------



## austerj5v

Hi Tony

We had a nightmare with our Chieftain especially the front Heki. On our first trip out over to France we had water running (not dripping) from inside the roof surround. I supplied Chelston with the pictures of running water and saucepans. I had to get on the roof, try and dry around the joint and apply some temporary sealant. The window had not been properly installed. When water pooled on the roof it ran under the lip and into the van. 

This was in addition to:
The exhaust heat shield shearing off
Both rear garage doors leaking. Seals not fitted properly/doors replaced
Kitchen window not opening/seized. Window replaced
Shelf edge trims falling off
Cupboard doors not opening fully
media unit failed(replaced)
Cab radio failed (replaced)
fridge failed (replaced)
Hand brake keeps squealing so it is back off and does not work fully.
The worlds worst design for the toilet/separating door.
Bed legs trim fall off. stuck on with silicone.
Attempts to glue wiring in place.
Lets not get into radio reception when it does work.


Not bad for what is meant to be Britains best.
Like a pair of fools we have exchanged it for a new Comanche. The problems will start all over again I suppose.

However I must agree with you about the support from the Service Department. Apart from not wanting the problems in the first place what you do want is a no fuss response in getting them fixed. And that is just what Chelston Service dept provided.

Cheers

Roger and Jane


----------

